# What is the best current HO slot on the market?



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

I lurk a lot more than I post but after reading the post about the unfortunate QC with the AW Looney Tune cars I thought I'd ask the vets a pretty basic question.

1. Here is the actual straight forward question: What is simply the best all around manufacturer of HO slot cars _today._ Cars, track, hardware..even customer service. Who in the game is still making a product you can trust right out the box?

2. A bit more: Due to space constraints my track building has become "portable". Rainy day, set up a little something etc etc. For the most part I just collect what I like and have done some very basic tuning so everything runs well. 90% of my small collection is on display and 90% of them are made up of various Tyco and AFX cars that really run smoothly (some of them originals from my childhood). Getting back into it, I found AW was the easiest..and kinda the only game in town. So I have Batmobiles, Mystery Machines etc...theyre fun and look cool but definitely do not perform the way my old stuff does. Is this a correct assessment or has it been luck of the draw with my old stuff running great and my new stuff running "good"?

Just wanted to see what you guys think and like I said I lurk much more than I post but you guys are definitely a very cool and informative crowd :thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

It depends on what you looking for (ie.. how fast)
SLOTTECH, WIZZARD, & BSRT all make the best aftermarket/purpose race cars. Slottech cars are more like the tyco, bsrt is more like the SG+, and the wizz car is more of own thing. 

AFX has the Mega-G which is not bad with some work mostly on the shoes.

DASH has a new t-jet like car that seems pretty good, all the part between the t-jet and T-dash seem to interchange well. and seems much better that the AW cars.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Currently produced sectional track?....Tomy...hands down...

Autoworld track is the same style as tomy...

As far as cars go....I have at least one of damn near everything....

I like to think of T-jets as classic cars...AFX old schools as muscle cars...Tyco's and tomy's as high end sports cars(440's and SG+) and super cars(SRT's).....Wiz(what I race) , BSRT, and slotechs as full race class...like GT or Le mans prototypes...

Just my personal opinion...I don't have any mega-G's yet but I hope to pick up a few when cash permits...

My daughter has the most fun crashing Autoworld trucks of course....:tongue:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Seventy7, get yourself a DASH chassis and race it against one of your AW cars and let us know what you think.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

TK Solver said:


> Seventy7, get yourself a DASH chassis and race it against one of your AW cars and let us know what you think.


keep in mind that the Dash gearing uses a 9 tooth drive gear...


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

lenny said:


> keep in mind that the Dash gearing uses a 9 tooth drive gear...


The 9 tooth gear and small rear tires was 110% the way to go. I like auto world and try not to bash them, but the Dash chassis is a different lil beast. ran like the best original tjets I have.

I wasn't going to do yet another comparison thread, but I bought 5 from Tom last week and all of them were so much fun. I will be buying more.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I agree that the 9 tooth pinion and skinny tires is appropriate.
everyone knows how to upgrade/customize, so it is good to have something akin to original t-jet. hope that Dan's plans for another release has an armature compatible with the original.
I love the way these D-Jets run right out of the package.

anyone that has one they are unhappy with, I will buy it from you and you can buy another AW.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*ahem.....*

...whats a D-Jet ? 


alpink said:


> I agree that the 9 tooth pinion and skinny tires is appropriate.
> everyone knows how to upgrade/customize, so it is good to have something akin to original t-jet. hope that Dan's plans for another release has an armature compatible with the original.
> I love the way these *D-Jets* run right out of the package.
> 
> anyone that has one they are unhappy with, I will buy it from you and you can buy another AW.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's a T Dash with a Philly accent! :lol:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I can call them DURT BAGS and they run just as well.


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Ok, regarding that Dash chassis...very intrigued. I'm seeing prices for chassis that are ranging from 30-$55.00. Is this the going rate or just good ol' ebay ridiculousness?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ebay ridiculousness. 12.00 is the going rate, give or take a penny..


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

*D-Jet chassis*

Seventy 7 I see you are from north Jersey My best advice to you is go to Parsipponie show and ask for Tom Stump . Or pm him on this site they are the 2 best way's I can see to go. Good luck and don't give ebay slime your dime.:thumbsup:


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Ebay ridiculousness. 12.00 is the going rate, give or take a penny..


Muuuuuuuuch better. Thank you!



65 COMET said:


> Seventy 7 I see you are from north Jersey My best advice to you is go to Parsipponie show and ask for Tom Stump . Or pm him on this site they are the 2 best way's I can see to go. Good luck and don't give ebay slime your dime.:thumbsup:


Parsippany is only like 10 min from me. I will def head out to the next show, hopefully it's posted here--do you know any more about it?


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

http://www.budshocars.com/showsched.html


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

SUNDAY May 18, 2014


P.A.L Slot Car Show


33 Baldwin Rd.


Parsippany, NJ 07054


MORE INFO CONTACT Pete Serraon 973-299-1040


Email: [email protected]

:wave: See you there


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> SUNDAY May 18, 2014
> 
> 
> P.A.L Slot Car Show
> ...



Excellent! Thanks!!


----------

